# CPT Vape Meet #3 - The Buzz Pt2



## Marzuq (8/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Great photos
And i like it that the photographer (was it you @Marzuq ?) got up on a chair or something to take those shots from a higher perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> Great photos
> And i like it that the photographer (was it you @Marzuq ?) got up on a chair or something to take those shots from a higher perspective.



Yes thats right @Silver. i took all these photos except for one in the random prizes...


----------



## Riaz (8/12/14)

great photos @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

We just need a photo of you @Marzuq!
Dont know if I missed it unless you took a selfie. Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> We just need a photo of you @Marzuq!
> Dont know if I missed it unless you took a selfie. Ha ha



LOL @Silver that would be the one pic i didnt take.
see if you can spot it in the random prizes section


----------

